# Getting ready to build 9' x 9' grow room in basement - advice welcome



## usernamessuck (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm getting ready to build a 9' x 9' grow room in my basement. I have attached photos of the basement area I am dealing with from start. A buddy of mine who is a builder is helping me cuz I don't know anything about building. I think this will serve as a pretty good set up. I am heading to Home Depot today to get the studs and drywall to get it all framed in. Advice on anything in general is welcome and appreciated. 

The first picture is looking straight on at the 9 x 9 area. This is where the door will be. 2nd pic is looking slightly to the left, you can see the stairway going up. 3rd pic is looking slightly to the right. The walls will encase the two poles. The 4th picture is floor joists. I will have a heat and a/c duct in the room. Not really sure if this is good or not, advice? The 5th pic is an electrical box in the basement about 10 feet from the grow room. I have two other electrical boxes in my home so this one is hardly used.

I plan to build a wall right down the center of the room so I can have plants vegging on one side and flowering on the other. There will be a pocket door in the wall separating the rooms. A shelf will be built in each room to store nutrients etc.

I have two 400 watt HPS lights that I flower with and am just using CFL's right now for the vegging. I plan to add/upgrade whatever is needed to accomodate both rooms.

I'm a fairly new grower with only 4 grows under my belt. Been growing in my basement just in the open. Now I want a nice room that is enclosed so I want to do it right. Any advice on anything about it would be great. I will post pics as the room progresses to the finished product.


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 14, 2012)

good start. on the drywall, it absorbs odors. i would recommend using osb, the process used to make by layering wood chips with adhesive creates a very solid barrier.


----------



## usernamessuck (Oct 14, 2012)

I brought this up to my buddy who is helping me, apparently there's a drywall sealer primer that you can apply that will hold the odor in. I think I'm gonna go that route as osb is twice as much.


----------



## motorcitymadman (Oct 14, 2012)

lots of room to get going thats a good thing,stud it out,wire it up throw some dry wall up and use mylar..only thing i would suggest is 1000k or others say 600w lights,u could use the 400w for veg..I prefer t5 for veg{8 bulb units x 2]then hit them for a couple weeks under the big lights with mh bulbs really thickens up the ladys before the flip..lloks good though grow on bro


----------



## usernamessuck (Oct 14, 2012)

Based on the way I plan to set up the room (pocket door), would anyone care to give advice on how I should do the ventilation...since this is in my basement, I do want to be sure to keep odors to a minimum. I'm a complete noob on setting up a grow room. Been watching lots of videos but not sure if I will need a ventilation system in each side of the room. Also, is the following link what I need to install? http://www.thelashop.com/grow-room-ventilation-400-cfm-carbon-filter-fan-6-inch.html?utm_source=googlepla&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=CKSWxaD-gbMCFQme4AodyQ0A5A. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 14, 2012)

forget the mylar, just make sure the drywall sealer is flat white and save your money.


----------



## usernamessuck (Oct 15, 2012)

I put this diagram together of how I plan to lay out my grow room. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated on what I am doing wrong or right. Thanks guys!


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 15, 2012)

usernamessuck said:


> Hey guys, I'm getting ready to build a 9' x 9' grow room in my basement. I have attached photos of the basement area I am dealing with from start. A buddy of mine who is a builder is helping me cuz I don't know anything about building. I think this will serve as a pretty good set up. I am heading to Home Depot today to get the studs and drywall to get it all framed in. Advice on anything in general is welcome and appreciated.
> 
> The first picture is looking straight on at the 9 x 9 area. This is where the door will be. 2nd pic is looking slightly to the left, you can see the stairway going up. 3rd pic is looking slightly to the right. The walls will encase the two poles. The 4th picture is floor joists. I will have a heat and a/c duct in the room. Not really sure if this is good or not, advice? The 5th pic is an electrical box in the basement about 10 feet from the grow room. I have two other electrical boxes in my home so this one is hardly used.
> 
> ...


GO TO YOUTUBE...............type in How to grow green part 1 I think this might help you a lot.The guy knows his stuff and its pretty much a step by step video of him building a grow room(veg and flower) in a basement.good luck.peace


----------



## SpicySativa (Oct 15, 2012)

Didn't read every word of these responses, so maybe this was already mentioned. Flowering takes much more room than vegging, so I would offset your divider wall to one side or the other, giving you a bigger flowering room and smaller veg area.


----------



## jreven (Oct 15, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> forget the mylar, just make sure the drywall sealer is flat white and save your money.


for sure. good idea


----------



## slump (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks good. But why a veg room? You should use every bit of space available for flowering.

If you keep the flower room full 100% of the time it's 6.5 harvests per year on an 8 week cycle. With a very generous 1lb per 400w (for ease of math  ) or 2lb per harvest, that's 13lbs a year.

If you add 2 more 400w and go with a 12 week cycle (4 veg and 8 flower) that's 4.3 harvests per year @ 4lbs per harvest or 17.2lbs per year.

I have 2 ~10x10 rooms and spent a long time trying to justify using one for a veg room but I never could. If there's space completely dedicated to growing, you should maximize all of it for flowering.


----------



## dray86man (Oct 16, 2012)

What about electric? Do you have enough room in that box for another circuit that can be dedicated to your grow room?

If you have enough space in the box, I'd recommend a small sub panel be installed to serve the grow room. That way, you can wire the lights for 240V, which pulls less amps and is safer for high wattage equipment.

Don't be intimidated by the electric! Spending a few hours reading and researching, you'll discover that electric is one of the more simpler components of the grow room.

Start with Googling "sub panel wiring".

If you can score them, the old Time Life Home Handyman series of books has an outstanding volume of basic electric, which explains basic circuits, wiring inside your breaker box, and how to install a new circuit.

Backfed subpanel (fed through a specially designed breaker in the subpanel, instead of hooking the feed line onto typical breaker box lugs) is how I did mine.


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 16, 2012)

slump said:


> Looks good. But why a veg room? You should use every bit of space available for flowering.
> 
> If you keep the flower room full 100% of the time it's 6.5 harvests per year on an 8 week cycle. With a very generous 1lb per 400w (for ease of math  ) or 2lb per harvest, that's 13lbs a year.
> 
> ...


by having a dedicated veg/ clone room beside my flower room, similar to op, i am able to harvest 17 times per year with a 4 week veg and pull 2+ pounds every harvest. thats close to 40lbs per year.


----------



## TonyKush (Oct 16, 2012)

you should use that 9x9 room for flooring alone and just make a small area for seedling/veg/clones


----------



## usernamessuck (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I have been doing a ton of research on ventilation and I am STILL extremely confused on this. My room is 9 x 9 and will be completely sealed - I even bought an exterior 32" door that has weather stripping in it so that no odor can escape. Can anyone tell me how I should set up the ventilation, size etc. I do not want any odors escaping the room so I plan to get a carbon filter. My question is this: Do i cut a hole in the wall to allow air in and if so, should i use a ventilation fan to bring the air in and if so, what size fan should i get? (a link to your recommendation would be great) Okay so now assuming i put a fan in to bring the air in through a hole in the wall, then what? A fan to suck the air out on the other side of the room with a carbon filter just before it? If so, again size, links etc of both the fans and carbon filters would be much appreciated. I am planning on growing around 30 - 50 plants. This room is in my basement which stays cool year round. Also, my 400 watt lights are like the shop lights you find in warehouses. They are not cooled through ducts or anything like that as the ballasts are part of the light.

Any feedback/links would be extremely appreciated.


----------



## usernamessuck (Oct 16, 2012)

Dray: I don't do electric, got a buddy that knows electric inside and out. He will be helping me with all that.



dray86man said:


> What about electric? Do you have enough room in that box for another circuit that can be dedicated to your grow room?
> 
> If you have enough space in the box, I'd recommend a small sub panel be installed to serve the grow room. That way, you can wire the lights for 240V, which pulls less amps and is safer for high wattage equipment.
> 
> ...


----------



## usernamessuck (Oct 16, 2012)

slump said:


> Looks good. But why a veg room? You should use every bit of space available for flowering.
> 
> If you keep the flower room full 100% of the time it's 6.5 harvests per year on an 8 week cycle. With a very generous 1lb per 400w (for ease of math  ) or 2lb per harvest, that's 13lbs a year.
> 
> ...


Slump: I like your thinking however, I want to keep everything contained in one room. Basically this 9 x 9 room is all I can afford right now. The nice thing is, I have a decent size basement that I can expand in as needed.


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 16, 2012)

a sealed room is a sealed room, no exhaust, no intake. odor is contained. the only holes i have in my room are for cooling lights, it is a completely closed system, meaning it brings air from outside to cool lights and that air is sent back outside. none of my environment is released unless door is opened. and i use no odor control system in my room. so, since you have non-aircooled lights there is no need.


----------



## usernamessuck (Oct 16, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> a sealed room is a sealed room, no exhaust, no intake. odor is contained. the only holes i have in my room are for cooling lights, it is a completely closed system, meaning it brings air from outside to cool lights and that air is sent back outside. none of my environment is released unless door is opened. and i use no odor control system in my room. so, since you have non-aircooled lights there is no need.


Superstoner, now I'm confused even more, don't the plants need fresh air to survive? I have been reading a ton on this and it seems most people say you need to exchange air every 3 minutes or so. What am I missing here?


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 16, 2012)

plants need:
food
water
lights
co2
they do NOT need fresh air, they make it. the idea of a sealed room is so you have no loss of environment and total control. why seal a room and then have an exhaust?


----------



## usernamessuck (Oct 16, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> plants need:
> food
> water
> lights
> ...


So do I need to add a Co2 system to my room then? Do you have a system running in your room? Please forgive my ignorance on this stuff, I'm learnin.


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 16, 2012)

yes, although i ran my sealed room without a co2 generator for close to two years before i got it and never noticed a problem. just going in there and working for a while will take ppm to 2000. check my thread, my 3stages of flower. my room is very sealed, 24 tubes of silicon and 5 layers of rubber paint in a 6x10 flower room.


----------



## CyberSmoke (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a 12x9 ft room with 7x9 of it for flowering and the other for clone/veg, all sealed up but the entry door. i have a carbon filter exhausted light cooling system that pulls air from the far corner of the flower room to outside @ up to 420cfm, it pulls air INTO the rooms constantly and the filtered smell goes undetected outside, the key is the smell never enters the rest of the house becouse its always pulling air IN. when i first open the entry door i still cant smell them untill a take a step or two inside..


----------



## slump (Oct 16, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> by having a dedicated veg/ clone room beside my flower room, similar to op, i am able to harvest 17 times per year with a 4 week veg and pull 2+ pounds every harvest. thats close to 40lbs per year.


/clap?

We're not talking about running a perpetual garden, maintaining mothers, clones and high plant numbers now are we?

Grow Safe


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 16, 2012)

slump said:


> /clap?
> 
> We're not talking about running a perpetual garden, maintaining mothers, clones and high plant numbers now are we?
> 
> Grow Safe


yes, i run a perpetual, but no mothers for my 14 strains. and who said you have to have high numbers to do it? makes more sense, yields more, and labor is spread out.


----------



## slump (Oct 16, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> yes, i run a perpetual, but no mothers for my 14 strains. and who said you have to have high numbers to do it? makes more sense, yields more, and labor is spread out.


Do you have to stroke yourself with every post you make?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 16, 2012)

slump said:


> /clap?
> 
> We're not talking about running a perpetual garden, maintaining mothers, clones and high plant numbers now are we?
> 
> Grow Safe


saftey is for pussies fuck the law. how do you expect to over grow the goverment with low numbers?


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 16, 2012)

slump said:


> Do you have to stroke yourself with every post you make?


only til i come. stick your leg out further. but i do pass on solid advice from a lot of experience.


----------



## dray86man (Oct 17, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> plants need:
> food
> water
> lights
> ...


?????????

Plants need copious amounts of fresh air to replenish the CO2 they consume during photosynthesis. Plants make oxygen and consume CO2. Maybe I'm confused on your terminology?


----------



## usernamessuck (Oct 17, 2012)

That's the one thing that's so frustrating about forums, one person says one thing, and another says the exact opposite.


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 17, 2012)

Im curious,what are you gonna do w/basement??????????


----------



## usernamessuck (Oct 17, 2012)

B166ER420 said:


> Im curious,what are you gonna do w/basement??????????


Probably Punt.


----------



## usernamessuck (Oct 21, 2012)

Construction has started. My room has been changed to a 9' x 18'. Here it is all framed in. Electrical guy is coming today to wire it up.


----------



## JGF (Oct 24, 2012)

This build looks epic. Honestly, in a basement with the right setup you shouldn't have any issue with smell/vent etc, just do your homework and know what you need. I honestly learned so much from this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html it is a LONG read, and he covers the things he goes over repeatedly, but you could easily build a successful grow from the information in that thread if you take your time to educate yourself. Honestly, I agree not to waste too much space in a veg room. Set aside a room for a dedicated mother area, POSSIBLY a small veg F&D table, and then a huge flower area. Perpetual harvests are a nifty idea... look into them.


----------



## usernamessuck (Oct 24, 2012)

Electrical is done - 14 outlets in a 9' x 18' - having an outlet nearby shouldn't be a problem! Drywall starts this weekend. Plans have changed, this is going to be just a veg room for now. We will be flowering at another location. Nice thing is, I have the room to expand and put a flower room in if I wish sometime down the road.

Electrical is set up so that I can go to hydro in the future if I wish.


----------



## mnmobbin (Oct 24, 2012)

dray86man said:


> ?????????
> 
> Plants need copious amounts of fresh air to replenish the CO2 they consume during photosynthesis. Plants make oxygen and consume CO2. Maybe I'm confused on your terminology?


thats why he has a co2 generator...


----------



## khmerdelight (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice setup bro! I am subbed to this. Trying to see it all come together.


----------



## usernamessuck (Oct 29, 2012)

Update on grow room: electricity is done, walls are insulated. Drywall on outside of room is done. We will not be drywalling the inside of the room. Instead, I am just installing the panda film on the entire inside of the room. I will be putting 1" high density foam sheets on the floor to keep the cold out and then the panda film over top. Also, the door is a $120 exterior door from Home Depot. Went this route for the weather stripping - keeps odor from escaping. Will post more pics as I progress.


----------



## Sangamon Skunk (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow! Lots of electrical outlets are a great idea! Looks like 2x6" studs?


----------



## usernamessuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Sangamon Skunk said:


> Wow! Lots of electrical outlets are a great idea! Looks like 2x6" studs?


Yes, lots of outlets will come in handy. We only used 2 x 6 studs on the wall with the door because I wanted the support poles to be enclosed in the wall. 2 x 4's were used everywhere else.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 3, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> only til i come. stick your leg out further. but i do pass on solid advice from a lot of experience.


SS knows what hes talking about and does pass on alot of info,Tht he does not have to and has helped me alot,When i get the time il for sure listen to what he sais about building my room.I would do it now just some real life chit going on now.




BEECH


----------



## usernamessuck (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's my room as it is now. My original plan was for me to veg and my buddy to flower. Well, so much for that. Now I have to divide my rooom to have a veg and flower room...still need to install ventilation. Not sure how I should do it.


----------



## usernamessuck (Nov 14, 2012)

Okay so I have put up a Panda film wall between the two rooms - one room will be for vegging and the other for flowering. The flowering room is 10' long x 8' tall x 8' 5" deep. Can someone recommend what size and brand carbon filter and what size exhaust fan i should use? 

Keep in mind that the total size of the room is 18' long x 8' tall x 8' 5" deep. However, there is the panda film wall put up between the two rooms and sealed with duct tape. I will be cutting a doorway out of the panda film and then placing a piece of panda film back over it and velcroed down as a makeshift door to keep light out of the flowering room. This being said, the vegging room won't have much smell I don't think so should the calculations just be figured for the flowering room which is 10' x 8' x 8' 5"?

Thanks!


----------



## Sencha (Nov 14, 2012)

Too bad you can't veg in a closet or something. That's going to be a nice bloom room.

When you pick your fan and filter, don't cheap out. The cheaper the fan, the louder it will be (hydrofarm and vortex make good fans)


----------



## usernamessuck (Nov 16, 2012)

Couple questions for you guys regarding the ventilation.

1. Can you/is it a good idea to pull the warm air in the grow room thru a carbon filter and blow thru your light to cool it and exhaust out?

Here's how I am thinking of doing the ventilation but am not sure if this will work so any input would be greatly appreciated:

My grow room is in my basement. My flower room is 9' deep x 8' tall x 8' 5" wide. I was thinking i could bring air in from my 2 car attached insulated garage. I'm in Michigan so the air gets pretty cold outside during the winter. Pulling from my garage should bring in a little bit warmer air but still nice and cool. I was then thinking that I would have my carbon filter with a fan on it pulling the hot air out and blowing thru the light hood to cool it and exhausting back out into the garage (the same garage I am pulling the cool air in from). My question is this, will this work? The concern I have is that I am pulling cool air from the garage and exhausting warm air back out into the garage. Will the garage eventually heat up to where it is pulling hot air back in to the grow room? Also, will the Co2 levels decrease so much that the intake proves useless?

I was not planning on putting a fan on the intake ducting as I figured the exhaust fan would pull air in thru the intake ducting while running to cool the light and filter the air. Anyboy know if this would be the case or not?


----------



## JoeyV (Nov 16, 2012)

usernamessuck said:


> Electrical is done - 14 outlets in a 9' x 18' - having an outlet nearby shouldn't be a problem! Drywall starts this weekend. Plans have changed, this is going to be just a veg room for now. We will be flowering at another location. Nice thing is, I have the room to expand and put a flower room in if I wish sometime down the road.
> 
> Electrical is set up so that I can go to hydro in the future if I wish.
> 
> ...


is that wiring up to code where you're at? romex wouldn't pass code here...just sayin'. 

frankly, i'd ditch the panda film, drywall it all in, and paint it all flat white, saving the high density foam to insulate only the plants from the floor. but that's just me.

looks good tho, well thought out. i wish i had that kind of room to work with. good luck.


----------



## usernamessuck (Nov 16, 2012)

JoeyV said:


> is that wiring up to code where you're at? romex wouldn't pass code here...just sayin'.
> 
> frankly, i'd ditch the panda film, drywall it all in, and paint it all flat white, saving the high density foam to insulate only the plants from the floor. but that's just me.
> 
> looks good tho, well thought out. i wish i had that kind of room to work with. good luck.


Joey: where are you located and what do they require regarding wiring? I know nothing about code or wiring. I had a friend of mine who is very knowledgable in electrical come and do my wiring. He has a very extensive grow operation and wired his entire building. Not sure if it's code or not.

Already lined the walls with Panda paper. I was going to drywall but then a friend of mine who grows suggested the panda paper because it makes it simple to clean the room. Drywall is more difficult to clean.

I will be posting more pictures this weekend once I get a chance.


----------



## JoeyV (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm in the midwest, great lakes area. 

That yellow wiring is called Romex. It's rated for 600vac @ 20 amps, or 12000 watts. My guess is that it's going to a 15 amp breaker which will give you a max of 1800 watts continuous before tripping the breaker. 

However, that means you may need multiple breakers if you're planning on drawing a large amount of power. 
For example, say you wanted to run 3 1000 watt lamps. You're going to need a minimum of 3 breakers to supply that much power.
However you could run 3 600 watt lamps on a single breaker, though you'd be at the bleeding edge.

In my area, Romex wiring inside walls like that is not up to code. It's illegal. 

What union electricians usually do is run conduit or in some instances, BX. Conduit is simply pipe with wires running through them. BX is a flexible metal outer casing with wires running through it. In both cases the pipe/casing is grounded. If the wires get hot and melt the shielding, they short to the metal case and trip the breaker, stoping the flow of current. Also, if you drill through the drywall and hit Romex, odds are you'll short the wires or even get shocked. Thats less likely to occur with conduit or BX.

Also with conduit, you can pull new or additional wires through the pipe. Not so with BX. Definately not with Romex. 

The fact that you haven't drywalled the inside of the grow room is good, because, if you want you could re-do the wiring with BX. However you're probably ok with the Romex.


----------



## usernamessuck (Nov 19, 2012)

JoeyV said:


> I'm in the midwest, great lakes area. That yellow wiring is called Romex. It's rated for 600vac @ 20 amps, or 12000 watts. My guess is that it's going to a 15 amp breaker which will give you a max of 1800 watts continuous before tripping the breaker. However, that means you may need multiple breakers if you're planning on drawing a large amount of power. For example, say you wanted to run 3 1000 watt lamps. You're going to need a minimum of 3 breakers to supply that much power.However you could run 3 600 watt lamps on a single breaker, though you'd be at the bleeding edge.In my area, Romex wiring inside walls like that is not up to code. It's illegal. What union electricians usually do is run conduit or in some instances, BX. Conduit is simply pipe with wires running through them. BX is a flexible metal outer casing with wires running through it. In both cases the pipe/casing is grounded. If the wires get hot and melt the shielding, they short to the metal case and trip the breaker, stoping the flow of current. Also, if you drill through the drywall and hit Romex, odds are you'll short the wires or even get shocked. Thats less likely to occur with conduit or BX.Also with conduit, you can pull new or additional wires through the pipe. Not so with BX. Definately not with Romex. The fact that you haven't drywalled the inside of the grow room is good, because, if you want you could re-do the wiring with BX. However you're probably ok with the Romex.


All of my outlets go to (2) 20 amp breakers. The light will be powered by 220.


----------



## TriSum (Nov 23, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## Krondizzel (Nov 23, 2012)

Breakers are cheap, and if your building the room yourself, the wiring is a sinch too.


----------



## dolamic (Nov 23, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> by having a dedicated veg/ clone room beside my flower room, similar to op, i am able to harvest 17 times per year with a 4 week veg and pull 2+ pounds every harvest. thats close to 40lbs per year.


You could always do 12/12 lighting from seed and have every inch available all the time for flowering.....just saying.

The room looks dope though, gave me ideas on starting one.


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 24, 2012)

i wouldnt even think of starting from seed every time. what a waste. what a loss of good phenos too.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey, I grow in my basement in a cold climate so I thought I could offer some advice. I have 2 rooms, one with 6 lights and the other with 12. I vent straight outside with a passive intake. The best thing you could do for getting a proper climate is hook your exhaust fan to a temperature controller. Preferably one with an idle speed, like this one: http://www.grozonecontrol.com/TV2_en.html This allows you to set a desired temp and will keep an idle speed to keep negative pressure in your grow room. Negative pressure is what you want if your not running a sealed room, as long as air is always coming into your room and out through your carbon filter on your exhaust fan then the only air escaping with go through your filter. Also try your best to have the intake on the opposite end of your exhaust as to make sure the fresh air doesn't come straight in and the out without passing over your plants. 

It is a good idea to bring the air in from your garage, you will want the air to be warmer than the freezing air temps you will get in the winter, exhausting in there prob wont be a problem if its a large garage and it looks like you actually don't have much light in your grow room anyway compared to the size of it. The only problem I see with that is that your garage might smell a little like pot, or something fresh. I find the filters do a great job of eliminating odor but I do find that a smell still come out, not dank bud but something freshish so if your at all worried about other people in your garage then I would try to vent directly outside. Other than that your rooms look good, I'd try to put a lot more lights in your rooms but that will come with time I'm sure. 

Feel free to pm me with any questions as I'm not always cruising these threads


----------



## usernamessuck (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay guys, here's the finished room. I will explain each photo in order:

1. Growroom in basement with doorway open.
2. Growroom doorway
3.As you walk in, to your right, there is the doorway to the flowering room. You can see the doorway rolled up and bungeed to a hook in the ceiling. The doorway has sticky velcro all the way around, even on the floor, to stick the door down so no light can get through to the flowering room from the vegging room.
4. On the wall just to the right of the doorway to the flowering room is my cloning area. I just have CFL's hanging right now. Seem to do the job for me. May upgrade somewhere down the line.
5. To the left of the doorway to the flowering room is the intake ducting. It comes from inside my two car insulated attached garage. Lettin the car warm up in the morning is a good thing.
6. Another picture of the intake ducting with a Y going into the flowering room.
7. Turning to the left you can see the doorway and shelving I have installed for storing nutrients, etc.
8. Vegging area just to the right of the shelving. I plan to put another T-5 light in where the intake ducting is. You can see the hooks already hanging ready for the light in picture 5.
9. The entrance into the flowring room. I bought the Quantum Massive 6" with a Digilux 1000 Watt HPS lamp. You can see the 6 x 39 Phat carbon filter in the background along with the fan. ADVICE: while the fan (Valuline 6") is super quiet inside the room, it is loud as fuck in my living room upstairs as that is where the fan is below the floor. Had I put some insulation in between the panda film and the floor, it probably would have reduced the sound a lot so keep that in mind. I may still tear the panda film up to stuff some in there, it's kinda bad. I plan to run my lights at night so it wont be that big of deal but it would just be nice if you couldn't hear it as much.
10. Carbon filter and Xtreme Nano 1000 watt ballast. 
11. 220 plug and digital timer. Fan control for exhaust.
12. Oscillating fan.
13. Dehumidifier and intake ducting.
14. Light exhausts out into the basement. You can see the exhaust vent in pic 1 towards that back of the room on the upper part of the wall. This should serve nice for heating the basement. Hopefully smell won't be to much of an issue that I have to worry about.
15. Intake vent in the garage.

One other note that you can't see, the floor has 4 x 8 sheets of high density foam on them to insulate the floor. The panda film is on top of the foam.

The humidity in the room seems to be staying around 42% in both rooms even with the dehumidifier set at 60%. Don't know if my thermometers or the dehumidifier is wrong. Temperature is staying consistantly around 72 degrees. I ran the big light for 2 hours last night and the temperature went up to 74 degrees. We'll see how it does over 12 hours.

2 things I learned from this:

1. Take the time to really think about and layout how your room will be. I did not. As a result, I have many places where there are 1 x 1 pieces of ducttape on the panda film covering holes from where something was - and then I decided to move.

2. Determine exactly where any fans you have will be located. Then insulate the floor to deaden the sound. Any body feel free to chime in here, not sure if insulation will be sufficient or if there is something else that is better.


----------



## usernamessuck (Dec 5, 2012)

Crickets...must've really fucked up..


----------



## idontknowshit (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm impressed - but what do I know... 
Seriously, looks great. Fan advice is appreciated - i'm going thru HVAC design myself.
Good luck.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 4, 2013)

Nobody's plants must have anything, but plants with fresh air exchange of some kind will reach a higher potential than without fresh air. Just because plants survive does not mean they are doing well.. plants use both Co2 AND oxygen, so hinder your plants all you want. Cooled lights are obviously meant for temperature control, best achieved by installing it in the center of duct work that doesn't exit into the room itself; ideally, you still need an exhaust & (at least) a passive intake (it will only make your grows more efficient)... if you intentionally do not allow a fresh air exchange, then you are your own limiting factor. 

"Just because you don't _have_ to wipe your ass, doesn't mean that it won't stink when you're done taking a sh*t." -The way I see the "no fresh-air theory", sillies.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 4, 2013)

|B3RNY| said:


> "Just because you don't _have_ to wipe your ass, doesn't mean that it won't stink when you're done taking a sh*t." -The way I see the "no fresh-air theory", sillies.


Don't forget "he who goes to bed itchy bum wakes up with stinky fingers" lol,


----------



## TigerChan (Aug 5, 2013)

very nice. very nicekiss-ass


----------



## nouchebag (Aug 6, 2013)

If your intake is coming from you garage is it still considered a sealed grow. The reason I ask is I'm designing a room and Icurrently have my intake set up to come in from outside with a filter on it for dust debris and bugs. Good idea or bad


----------



## nouchebag (Aug 6, 2013)

And if you don't mind me asking how much did the room cost?


----------



## urabus2005 (Aug 20, 2013)

nouchebag said:


> And if you don't mind me asking how much did the room cost?



+1


this room is awesome my friend, keep us updated.


----------



## powerslide (Aug 20, 2013)

go back and read what SS told him on page 2 or 3. A room is only sealed if the plants have no air coming in or out. You can run air through the lights and still be sealed. You will need CO2 to run a sealed room with any level of success. 



nouchebag said:


> If your intake is coming from you garage is it still considered a sealed grow. The reason I ask is I'm designing a room and Icurrently have my intake set up to come in from outside with a filter on it for dust debris and bugs. Good idea or bad


----------



## nouchebag (Aug 21, 2013)

right i agree. but if im not mistaken he is bringing air into his room from his garage? This would then make it not sealed anymore thus no need for a Co2 gen? I might be off here?


----------



## its a hobby honey ! (Aug 21, 2013)

So looking pretty pimp . a far cry form a 9x9 LOL 

I have almost finished my areas clone veg and flower and after reading anything and everything there are a few things maybe i missed .
You have 2 20 amp trips in the box ?that seems pretty low for such a Stella size .
And plastic sheet for the wall got old real fast for me !!! in my old small room . I love my sheet rock LOL 5/8 both sides mmmmm safe ........ok i think i might have said that out loud LOL


----------

